# Rode my upwrong the other day...



## Ganymede (30 Oct 2015)

Well, that was interesting. I hadn't been able to ride it because of my frozen shoulder, and having the 'bent (well, semi-'bent if you must, it's an HPV Spirit) has been a godsend. However, the joints are working much better now and I had to go and hire a van.

I live in the sticks so my usual van-hire process is cycle to station - train to big town - cycle to van hire - chuck bike in back of van - drive back, then the reverse. I simply had to use the upwrong because there was no way in Middle Earth that I was going to be able to lift the 'bent on my own into the back of a transit, nor drag it back up over the railway bridge stairs. 

So the great advantage of lighter weight was brilliant, and I suddenly realised I could see further over hedges, but I so so so so missed that comfy laid-back riding position! I no longer _owned the view._.. I also suddenly became invisible - where were all the friendly waves and comments I usually get when riding the 'bent?! As a total attention queen I was CRUSHED.

Anyone else ride both kinds? What's your experience going back to the upwrong?


----------



## Scoosh (30 Oct 2015)

Very similar to you - shoulder issues, Nazca Fuego …

Back on my Condor Fratello audax bike df, I noticed how light and fast it was, how high off the ground and how I was now 'the anonymous cyclist' again - no smiles, waves, comments, thumbs ups, interaction with children (even teens !), WVM, truckies, even a wave from a train driver once !(and yes, he was driving his train at the time ).

All a bit discouraging really  … but 'bent comfort every time for me too


----------



## Lonestar (30 Oct 2015)

What is an upwrong?


----------



## Joffey (30 Oct 2015)

Ditto! ????????????


----------



## Scoosh (30 Oct 2015)

Recumbent riders know that their riding position is comfortable, more aerodynamic and sensible than DF (Diamond Frame) bikes, which are also known to those who suffer them as "upright" bikes; 'bent riders often refer to these machines as being 'upwrong', not right. 



Anyone notice the people who use the New Posts link ... ??


----------



## Joffey (30 Oct 2015)

Got a pic of one? Still can't picture one.


----------



## Lonestar (30 Oct 2015)

Scoosh said:


> Recumbent riders know that their riding position is comfortable, more aerodynamic and sensible than DF (Diamond Frame) bikes, which are also known to those who suffer them as "upright" bikes; 'bent riders often refer to these machines as being 'upwrong', not right.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone notice the people who use the New Posts link ... ??



Thanks.I get it now.


----------



## Scoosh (30 Oct 2015)

Joffey said:


> Got a pic of one? Still can't picture one.









That's one.


----------



## Milkfloat (30 Oct 2015)

This is an 'upwrong'


----------



## numbnuts (30 Oct 2015)

I still enjoy riding my bike for the speed, but you can't beat the trike with it's laid back sitting position for coasting along on country lanes.


----------



## Monkreadusuk (30 Oct 2015)

Everytime I think of getting on the old DF I remember how much more unsafe I felt on it. I'll just live with the extra 10 minutes on my 30 min commute knowing that I'll get that much safer


----------



## Joffey (30 Oct 2015)

Scoosh said:


> That's one.



That's some good stalking!


----------



## Scoosh (30 Oct 2015)

OT post:


Joffey said:


> That's some good stalking!


Not at all - it's following your link in your signature or was it on your Profile … ?

Either way, one presumes it is to be viewed


----------



## Ganymede (30 Oct 2015)

Milkfloat said:


> This is an 'upwrong'


You see, now I want one of these too....

And obv, there isn't anything ... wrong... with an upwrong. Nothing at all.


----------



## Ganymede (30 Oct 2015)

Scoosh said:


> even a wave from a train driver once !(and yes, he was driving his train at the time ).


Waaaaaah???!! epic.


----------



## markg0vbr (16 Nov 2015)

Only been on a up wrong once in the last 8years it was a shock how close the 60mph+ cars are happy to come.
I am not timid about riding on the road as I was a year round comuter for years and fought my way through rush hour traffic, I must have been spoilt with the trike and hand bike's.

Any one wants attention try handbikes and they develop your chesticles as well.


----------



## Ganymede (17 Nov 2015)

markg0vbr said:


> Only been on a up wrong once in the last 8years it was a shock how close the 60mph+ cars are happy to come.
> I am not timid about riding on the road as I was a year round comuter for years and fought my way through rush hour traffic, I must have been spoilt with the trike and hand bike's.
> 
> Any one wants attention try handbikes and they develop your chesticles as well.


So true about the space - I've had more close passes in the last few days on my upwrong than in the last few months on my 'bent.

There's an old chap round here rides one of these round the lanes, he used to run everywhere but apparently this is easier on his knees - he must be knocking 70: http://www.elliptigo.com/. Interestingly, I felt when I hailed him as usual yesterday that he didn't recognise me on a proper bike - he could only see the 'bent before!


----------



## ChrisEyles (20 Nov 2015)

Those elliptigo bikes look interesting, can imagine they'd be a lot of fun. Anyone got one?


----------



## byegad (22 Dec 2015)

+1 for Markg0bvr's experience. When I was riding a mix of upwrongs, a recumbent bike and a recumbent trike pre 2008* every single time I got onto an upright after a day or two on a recumbent I was gobsmacked at how little room motorists give to a 'normal' bike.

* Since then I'm exclusively on three recumbent wheels.


----------



## Scoosh (22 Dec 2015)

I _knew_ I was a velocouchiste when I rode my upwrong after being 'bent for a couple of months .. and I thought "Gosh, it's very high up here !"


----------



## starhawk (24 Dec 2015)

Since I rode on my trike the first time, it was no turning back. I'm not going to mount an upwrong again, even thought I still have have my last upwrong in the cellar. It has been collecting dust there since I started riding my trike, tried to sell it a number of times but nobody bid on it.


----------



## cyberknight (24 Dec 2015)

I would love to try a recumbant,


----------



## Ganymede (26 Dec 2015)

cyberknight said:


> I would love to try a recumbant,


Start a thread with that title - I am sure someone will local will pop up! Personally, I'm waiting till Spring when I will take a trip to Dtek (specialist 'bent retailer) near Cambridge and try lots. There is a good place in Edinburgh and one in Bristol too.


----------



## starhawk (31 Dec 2015)

Ganymede said:


> Personally, I'm waiting till Spring when I will take a trip to Dtek (specialist 'bent retailer) near Cambridge and try lots. There is a good place in Edinburgh and one in Bristol too.



It will be late spring before I take mine out, currently working on the saddlebag fittings with very slow speed, doesn't seem to be any rush to get them finished just now


----------

